# Dubai Property Investor Visa?



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello folks,

What law says about property investors' visa in Dubai? Shall i entitle to get residence permit if i buy property in Dubai?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Current rule is that the property must have a purchase price of AED 1M or more and the visa is valid for six months at a time. Renewable at a cost of around AED 500. 

Note these are current rules and may well change in the future, as they have in the past. Buying a property does not guarantee a residency visa.


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Current rule is that the property must have a purchase price of AED 1M or more and the visa is valid for six months at a time. Renewable at a cost of around AED 500.
> 
> Note these are current rules and may well change in the future, as they have in the past. Buying a property does not guarantee a residency visa.


Thanks Elphaba for swift reply


----------

